# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Code VBA pour exportation Données et tracer de graphique

## élie.R

Bsr à tous.je suis un débutant en VBA actuellement je travaille sur un projet où je dois établir une carte de suivie du taux moyen. Pour cela,je dois aller chercher les données enregistrées quotidiennement dans la base de donnée . Des valeurs enregistrées, je dois exporter leurs moyenne par semaine puis par mois dans un tableau à créer sur une nouvelle feuille du même classeur. Par la suite faire un graphique dynamique qui montrera suivant l’évolution des mois respectifs,l'état du taux moyen ; devra également apparaitre sur le graphique pour comparaison une barre de l'état de l’année N-1(5%) et l'objectif poursuivie(3%) par l'année en cours(N+1). cela pour chaque ligne.j'ai fait mes macro mais se ne marche pas a chaque cours on mes erreur 1004(fichier joint). es ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider
Merci

_Moderator's note:  Moved from Excel Programming / VBA / Macros--6StringJazzer_

----------


## Kaper

Here:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


you try to clear contents of part of a merged cell (cells E11:H11 are merged, and you try to clearcontents of F11 !!!). 
This causes error 1004.

Looking at your layout my suggestion is simple: Clear all table in one step:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


PS. Note that you have the same names of procedures in Module6 and in the code uou your sheet: Feuil15 (Suivie Taux nettoyage). Very dangerous situation.

----------


## hassaijaz

Thanks Jeff. Unfortunately that didn't solve the problem. In fact, I can simply execute the code like shown below and it will still exit on the same row, regardless what the next line contains. It is almost as if it doesn't know what to do with ppShape. I've tried dimming ppShape as 'Shape', 'ShapeRange', and 'PowerPoint.Shape', but none of them even execute the paste line.

----------


## Kaper

aliiiiii, you probably posted to wrong thread...

----------

